# Rookie advice



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I live in Harrison TWP and fish LSC all the time. I have been poking around on this site for a while and just recently started reading the SE MI streams n rivers forum. I have read lots of cool reports but I am not familiar with any of the bodies of water such as the paint...I would like to fish trout on light spin tackle like I have done many times up on the au sable...what are the closest places to Harrison twp to fish trout? Not looking for honey holes just some basic info to get me started. Thx guys....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The best advice anyone on this site is really going to give is to get a map of the Paint Creek Trail and look for roads that cross the creek. There is parking at almost every crossing and good fishing throughout the creek. All of these spots are about the same distance from Harrison Twp with the obvious increase in distance the further north you go on the creek.

You can find a map of the trail by simply googling the Paint Creek Trail or visiting the Clinton River Watershed Council's website.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks. How is the fishing in August/September? What are best baits for spin tackle? Up north I have used small mepps spinners, small floating raps or just a plain crawler....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The fishing in August and September can be very good if the water temperatures are at a good level. If they are high it is almost impossible to catch fish, as well as being dangerous for the fish when they are stressed from reeling them in.

As for lures to use, I am really not the guy to ask. I am a fly rod guy and haven't used a spinning rod for trout in many, many years. I would imagine that Mepps spinners and small body baits would work very well. Maybe some of the spinning rod guys on the forum have some advice? There are some very good fishermen on here that I would accept any advice they can give.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

F5 rapala's work them agressivly like a jerk bait


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks DE. You were exactly one of the guys I was thinking of to help. Just didn't want to call you out. :evil:


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had equal success with most of the popular spinners (Mepps, Rooster Tails, Panther Martins, etc.). Unlike a fly which is either an imitative or impressionistic replica of a food item, a spinner elicits a strike by exciting fish using flash, vibrations, and speed. 

My feelings are, if the fish are going to hit a spinner, it's 90% presentation and 10% lure selection. If you can toss your "Spinner Du Jour" to the far side of that submerged log so that it's swept beneath the undercut bank and start the blades going without snagging on the rootball or the sand bags, and the brown who lives there is at home and in the mood, chances are he'll take it.

The DD is right on with his advice for access, check out this link for the maps he mentioned:
http://www.paintcreektrail.org/maps.htm

DE82 has had crazy success tossin' Raps for trout around here - take heed


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

I usually dont share info on the Paint creek, but my best sucess has been with leach patterns in purple and black or a crawfish pattern-bigger the better for me. Most likely cause I dont need to use any bb shot. But I would also tell you to walk carefully, as not to spook the fish. good luck


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank D-D and 1styearff. I rarely throw anything but raps now days. Bigger fish by in large and just as many once you learn hot to work them. I still have a few mepps in my box but they rarely get used since I have no much faith in m rapala's now days.


----------

